# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  مصاحبه گراهام همیلتون - طراح ارشد J2SE از نسخه ۱.۳ - به مناسبت انتشار J2SE 5.0

## zehs_sha

اگه می‌خواستید نام یک ویژگی مهم J2SE 5.0 رو ببرید، اون چی می‌تونست باشه ؟
خوب، آدم‌های گوناگون انتخاب‌های متفاوتی دارند. برای نمونه می‌دونم که خیلی‌ها واقعا Genericها را دوست دارند. اما به شخصه فکر می‌کنم یک ویژگی خیلی مهم «حاشیه نویسی/تفسیر»ها هست

اینم متن مصاحبه :
http://java.sun.com/developer/techni...milton_qa.html

----------

